# the most powerfull sewing machine motor



## Sk8ter (Apr 26, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Enduro-Pro-...079?pt=BI_Sewing_Machines&hash=item35c47fde97

anyone have information or have used these?



Lawrence


----------



## BKtoys (Apr 27, 2013)

Sk8ter said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Enduro-Pro-...079?pt=BI_Sewing_Machines&hash=item35c47fde97
> 
> anyone have information or have used these?
> 
> ...


hi guy  yes i know some about it when i was searching for my motors it pretty much has the same stats that mine has the only reason i went with consew motor, was because the consew was $30 lower in price. when looking be sure it is a brushless dc servo motor of comercial type. all in all the  enduro pro looks good as well.


----------



## TIB (Apr 27, 2013)

I have used a 3/4 HP (Family 550) to run the Z axis on a PM45 mill. Have been very happy with the results. It has a manual reversing switch rather than electronic.

Extended the wires on the reversing switch to the front of the mill, and used a cable to run the speed control lever. All motor controls are on the front of the machine.

I replaced the Z axis handle with a pulley. The pulley does not extend past the way way protector so it is not in the way. 

It is very easy to control speed from very very slow to fairly rapid.

I also put a grease fitting through the back plate so the gears on the Z axis can be lubricated. Was concerned that since I'd probabably be using it more they would need additional grease.

Am very pleased with how it works.  I steared away from highest HP motor because it was electronic push button control for forward and reverse, and looked to me to require "setup" everytime it was to be reversed. Looks as though it was designed for a machine that would run one direction or the other, not for a forward/reverse application.

Tom

I think http://www.endurosaves.com/download-PDFs.php has the setup instructions for the motor you are mentioned. Depending on where the motor is located in respect to your work position it may be worth reading.


----------



## dogcatcher (Apr 27, 2013)

So many motors, too many options.  I am wanting one for a wood lathe, need speed from about 100 to 2500, any ideas of which of these will be best?


----------



## hman (Dec 14, 2016)

Durn!  Went to allamericansewing's eBay store.  Too many good looking options!  But then again, I've been looking carefully at Dealer's Electric and the three phase motor option - for example, http://dealerselectric.com/three-quarter-HP-3600-RPM-115-Volts-Input-Package-.asp

I'm seriously thinking of converting my 9x20 to either a DC or a 3 phase motor.  Yes, the 3 phase is a bit more expensive than, say, this DC motor: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Consew-Prem...675294?hash=item41ac2058de:g:9EQAAOSwpdpVXNJN ($95 + $35 shipping, vs. $173 + ??)
-BUT-
the 3 phase motor and controller will not have the specialized (and possibly hard to modify) mounting, output shaft, and controls that the sewing machine motor would have.  Lots of head scratching and dandruff generation to do!

PS to sk8ter - thanks for the reminder!!!  I recall looking at Consew motors about a year ago, but I'd forgotten how nice they were.


----------



## nashty1 (Jan 7, 2017)

I have a consew 550w powering my 12x36 craftsman spindle and it works great!


----------



## ndnchf (Jan 7, 2017)

I've heard about others doing this. Please post photos of how you mounted it. How did you wire it? Thanks Steve


----------



## nashty1 (Jan 8, 2017)

I will work on getting pictures but the mounting was relatively easy after realizing that you are better off using all the pulley reduction available since the range of the motor rpm goes from 0 to 4200 as far as the wiring goes I just used what it came with and added a spring tensioned threaded knob hooked to the foot pedal control.


----------



## Ralphxyz (Jan 16, 2017)

I just added the 3/4 hp Consew DC Brushless motor to my Clausing 8520 mill. It works great!!

I even made up a foot pedal so that I can quickly shut off the motor and I can vary the speed with my foot, just like one does a sewing machine.

I am using the stock Clausing Pulleys so I have a wide range of speed options.

The torque even at low rpm seems great.

Next I will add the same motor to my Craftsman (Atlas?) 12x36 lathe.

Essentially a DC brushless motor is a three phase ac motor.

The price off ebay is great, much cheaper than going three phase with a inverter!


----------



## ndnchf (Jan 16, 2017)

Please share photos of how you mounted the Consew motor. Did you use the mount that came on the motor?


----------



## Ralphxyz (Jan 17, 2017)

No I just used a 1/4" aluminium plate and some aluminium channel, wow just adding photos is not a easy task. Possible you can see them on my Facebook page. Well maybe upload file will do. If you need more detail
let me know but it is really simple without the stock mounting bracket.


----------



## ndnchf (Jan 17, 2017)

Ralphxyz said:


> No I just used a 1/4" aluminium plate and some aluminium channel, wow just adding photos is not a easy task. Possible you can see them on my Facebook page. Well maybe upload file will do. If you need more detail
> let me know but it is really simple without the stock mounting bracket.
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the photos, that helps a lot.  That really seems like a good solution to a lot of problems.


----------



## bl00 (Jan 17, 2017)

Ralphxyz said:


> View attachment 183459




Thanks for posting the photos.  I ordered one of these over the weekend and it should be arriving soon.  I was wondering what the part with the lever was for.


----------



## Ralphxyz (Jan 17, 2017)

Others have done away with the footpedal. For me it works out great.

I will eventually have foot pedals on all of my machines. It frees my hands.

So far on my mill I am very pleased, course I am new to any machine shop operations so I am just learning.

Hopefully soon I will be putting one on my Craftsman 12x36 lathe.

I have also thought of putting one on my bandsaw.

For the price of them they are hard to beat.

Ralph


----------

